# small box



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

For years and years all I built for people was built ins and larger furniture, and never a call for small stuff. So I decided to build some small boxes, they are just fun.


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

Michael, what beautiful boxes. I have a pair of those hinges shown in the last shot for a couple of years but haven't been game to risk ruining an otherwise finished box. Is there any chance of a photo shoot showing how to fit these hinges even if only using some scrap.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

*boxes*

Electron: I made a jig of 5/8" mdf, and used a collar on a trim router with a 1/8" straight cutter. I will get that stuff together and make a couple of pictures for you. as you know those hinges are only 3/16" wide on the arm that gets morticed in.


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Beautiful work Mike! Be proud of it!*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael

Very nice job,,  looks like you have a CarveWright machine also 
By the way what type of wood is that ? 



========



GateKeeper said:


> Electron: I made a jig of 5/8" mdf, and used a collar on a trim router with a 1/8" straight cutter. I will get that stuff together and make a couple of pictures for you. as you know those hinges are only 3/16" wide on the arm that gets morticed in.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

*boxes*

Bob: The first box is ash, the second box has a flame maple lid with a birdseye maple body and thank you for the compliments.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

*boxes*

Electron: I put some photos together for you, I hope this helps.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

*boxes*

Electron: I forgot to explain a few things, the bit I used was not a 1/8 like I said but a 3/16", I dont know if the picture is clear enough but I made the jig using several pieces of mdf and glued them in place with super glue. And for the arm that keeps the lid from opening to far, I drilled that recess with a 1/8" spur bit to the proper depth. Hope this helps!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice work, and I can feel your tension while doing the fine work.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice, really nice Michael.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Dave and John thank you for the kind remarks, and yes the little stuff can be quite taxing!


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

Thank you so much Michael, it makes perfect sense except I don't understand why you laminated the MDF.
I just got my hinges from the shed and in fact have two pairs, and like yours require a 3/16" cutter but the stay requires a 1/4" hole, see photo.

Harry


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Electron: The stay requires a slot rather than a 1/4" hole, thats why I drilled a series of 1/8" holes and connected them with a 1/8 rotary rasp mounted in a dremel tool. Sorry for not being clear.


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

Ah, now I understand, that makes good sense, but what about laminating the MDF?
By the way, all my many friends call me Harry, sorry I forgot to sign my post.

Harry


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Harry: If you go back to post #7 of this thread and look at the first picture closely, you will see that I added 3 small pieces of mdf to the main block 2 were about 5/16" square as stops, the other was a piece along the top edge. it was just easier to make the jig this way and more accurate.


----------



## supershingler (Nov 8, 2008)

great looking boxes micheal

i have one all carved up but cant get the gumption up to finish it

by the way, did you get your blanket chest finished?

i showed that one to my wife and got it added to my honey better do list

kendall


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really some nice carving on your boxes. Like the shapes you made up also. Great work Michael.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Kendall: Small World is it not? Is it still 40 below up there? Thank you for the compliment Sir, and yes I did finish the blanket chest its a little further down on this thread I think. Hey at least you guys up north get to burn up your scrap wood, here they just go in the trash. Stay warm!


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Glenmore: Thanks, I keep trying to come up with new ways of making them, I am going to have to try some rounded ones next, Have to finish my living room furniture first.


----------



## supershingler (Nov 8, 2008)

micheal

i went into your gallery and see the pictures of you blanket chest and it turned out fantastic.

a round box has been on my mind also but havent figured out how to get something carved on the round surface. i bought the cmt bowl making kit that i want to try also. maybe ill make a template on the cw and then stack the rings to make a box? (if it is round is it still a box?). ive got a lot o scrap wood from projects that could be used up for this.

oh by the way it got all the way up to 38 degrees here to day and supposed to hit 45 tomorrow.

i wish i could burn my scraps but my insurance guy wont let me put a wood burner in my shop, something about sawdust, finishes and fires.

well better get some sleep 

keep up the great projects cant wait to see the next one

kendall


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great work Michael just awsome.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

GateKeeper said:


> Hi Electron: The stay requires a slot rather than a 1/4" hole, thats why I drilled a series of 1/8" holes and connected them with a 1/8 rotary rasp mounted in a dremel tool. Sorry for not being clear.


I've been thinking about this,what about, using the same template guide and fitting a small cutter, I have 2.75mm, and with a couple of stops, rout the grooves.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Harry: Thatis an eccellent Idea, about 7 years ago I had to quite a few soss hinge cutouts, and I made a two layer template with a hinge on it. But at the time I had two routers set up also.


----------

